# Do ferrets smell?



## lew924 (May 21, 2010)

How bad do ferrets smell as i was looking at getting a ferret or another snake. The one rule that my mum has is that the animal cannot smell worse than our dog.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Ferrets do smell, yes. Especially an unneutered hob in the summer...

I'd advise you keep them outdoors anyway, nothing wrong with keeping them indoors but yes they do smell, I've always kept mine outside.

It's a different smell to dog though.


----------



## lew924 (May 21, 2010)

ok thnaks for the reply


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Some people don't think it's a bad smell, others do... lol


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I would say that ferrets definitely smell worse than a dog. The best thing to do would be to find someone with ferrets and then go see them with your mum - maybe a ferret rescue?


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Yup I'd agree, go meet some. 

They absolutely stink...I love them though but wouldn't have them again because the smell clings to everything they touch i.e clothes/sleeves.

Apparently, a neutered hob is less smelly but I cant see it being THAT much better :s


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Ferrets are pong-tastic but wonderful pets. Lots of work though.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Neutered hobs still leave a clingy ferret smell - just not as strong as entire. Regular bathing along with changing bedding and keeping litter trays clean helps a lot though!


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> Neutered hobs still leave a clingy ferret smell - just not as strong as entire. Regular bathing along with changing bedding and keeping litter trays clean helps a lot though!


 

Regular bathing makes them smell worse as u wash away all the natral oils that create the smell so they will try and replace the oils again twice as normal so they smell worse. So only bath ferrets if u have to.


----------



## laura_aldridge1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

They do smell, I keep mine indoors though so I have to manage the smell really well otherwise it would be too much! Un-neutered males really do stink to the point of being disgusting, but once they are neutered its not so bad. Bathing them more does make them smell worse but a bath once a month doesn't hurt, and they enjoy it. I wash their bedding once a week and use 'ferret deoderant' on the bedding once its dried which transfers onto the ferrets and makes them smell nice! Also the type of litter you use for their litter boxes really makes a difference because although they don't smell as bad as cat litter boxes their urine can smell pretty strong. Oh, and jills don't really smell much at all...which is nice!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

if you want a ferret, feed your dog curry. That way your dog will always smell worse.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes they do smell, but keep them outside and they will become dog tame with the right amount of work!


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

Ferts do smell ina may a male in season will use it to attract a female and all ferrets skunk when not happy lol. If u get a ferret/s get them castrated or spayed this will help 90% of the prob rest is cleaning out regular. We have a ferret rescue in have numbers for most ferret rescues in the uk on our web site ( see signature )


----------



## seosamh (Sep 17, 2009)

when I was a kid in primary school there was a girl in my class that smelt. Badly.

She had a long list of nicknames of the "pongo" variety, and even to touch her was to have "the smelly disease".

Poor thing, though she seemed ok with the notoriety really.

Of course I now realize her family kept uncastrated ferrets as now I smell exactly like she did!! What a lucky girl she was growing up with ferrets!

OK, I wear a special jacket when handling my hob (CB polecat, to be pedentic) as my beloved doesn't appreciate it, and will only handle jills himself. 

So yes own an intact hob, and everyone will know.

Castrated males and the females are fine though.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

where abouts do you live? your welcome to come and meet mine if you want to smell them lol they are all neutered and live indoors.


----------



## lew924 (May 21, 2010)

i dont think i could as i live in the middle of no where in northern ireland


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

The college ferrets were some right stonkers!
All the pretty pretty girls would find it disgusting and complain to the teachers......idiots.....if you dont like the smells dont do animal management. but they all thought it was about kittens and puppies.....hahaha


----------

